# which kind of therapist...



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all, I'm at a loss for what kind of therapy could most help me -- when the IBS started (i'm c with anxiety-driven D) being a type A personality i started cutting out foods in an effort to control some of my symptoms. I don't know if foods hurt me or not because my diet is ridiculously limited and i'm no better off than i was before. The issues is that even if i understand food probably isn't my problem, i still believe it is -- so i am absolutely terrified of adding any of the "new" foods back -- i keep falling into the "think its going to cause a problem and it does" trap -- so how do i get out of this cycle? Is there one profession i should go to versus another (ie: psychiatry vs psychology vs ???). Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated!Hope everyone is feeling well!







-K


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

You are in the bind a lot of us are in that you might need an opininion from all and have them agree with each other! a psychologist could help with behavioral treatment if familiar with ibs and if I were you I'd call them all and ask. I GP or psychiatrist or GI specialist could help with medication you might need. The right combination is not easy to find and depends on what your insurance will cover. Have you tried the self-hypnosis tapes or read Dr. Bolen's book?tom


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Tom, Thanks for the reply -- I have been through mike's tapes twice now and they did really help with some of my anxiety issues - not all of them but some of them - they at least made me a functional human being again.







My problem now is that i've been tested for celiac and was negative, i've filled out the LEAP survey and they said i was one it probably wouldn't help so that leaves me with the conclusion that i probably could be eating a lot of the things i cut out but i am afraid to. Its almost like if i give up on the restrictive diet i'm giving up any sense of control i may have had...i don't know if that makes sense outside my head but its the best i can do. I am going to see a new gp at the end of the month maybe she'll have some ideas as my gi is pretty useless. I'll try to find a psychologist in philly and see if that helps as well. thanks againk-


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might ask your gp about zelnorm or biofeedback if c is the problem. if you like i can see if I can find a psychologist in Philadelphia? PM me if you want to try this.tom


----------

